# افضل انواع العود في العالم العود الهندي



## kafh (2 فبراير 2012)

عود هندي طبيعي بابسعار الجملة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

العــود الهنــدي الطبيعــي

( رائحة مميزة وثابتة )

سعر الكيلو : 3500 ريال

للطلب التواصل على الأرقام التالية وفي حالة عدم الرد الرجاء إرسال رسالة :

سلمان/ 0532288999
لمن هم خارج الرياض عبر الشحن يتم ايصال الطلب









 ]



حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله إنا إلى الله راغبـون​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (2 فبراير 2012)

*رد: افضل انواع العود في العالم العود الهندي*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## koko474 (6 فبراير 2012)

*رد: افضل انواع العود في العالم العود الهندي*

هل لديك محل لتجربة الرائحه واذا لا هل يوجد امكانيه لتجربة العود باارسال عينه لي 
وشكرا


----------



## tjarksa (6 فبراير 2012)

*رد: افضل انواع العود في العالم العود الهندي*

الله يوفقك .


----------



## kafh (14 مارس 2012)

*رد: افضل انواع العود في العالم العود الهندي*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

_______________________________________​





لوحة ثمينة مزينة بالزمرد والياقوت 400 قيراط للبيع بالمزاد العلني ،،فرصه لا تقدر بثمن


* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 





*​


----------



## kafh (14 مارس 2012)

*رد: افضل انواع العود في العالم العود الهندي*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

_______________________________________​





لوحة ثمينة مزينة بالزمرد والياقوت 400 قيراط للبيع بالمزاد العلني ،،فرصه لا تقدر بثمن


* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 




*​


----------



## kafh (28 مارس 2012)

*رد: افضل انواع العود في العالم العود الهندي*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

______________________________​
يونيفورمات وملابس خدم ،ملابس موحدة


* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 




*​


----------



## kafh (2 أبريل 2012)

*رد: افضل انواع العود في العالم العود الهندي*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 





______________________________​

*  مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا 0505678580 
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 



*​


----------



## kafh (2 أبريل 2012)

*رد: افضل انواع العود في العالم العود الهندي*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 





______________________________​

*  مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا 0505678580 
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 



*​


----------



## kafh (18 أبريل 2012)

*رد: افضل انواع العود في العالم العود الهندي*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 





______________________________​


​


----------

